# Elderberry Wine!



## Care4all (Sep 14, 2009)

NOT REALLY, but lots of birds eating the ripe elderberries....


----------



## Meister (Sep 14, 2009)

Good pictures, Care.


----------



## jillian (Sep 14, 2009)

I thought this thread was about the old Elton John song. 

but something about those pictures makes it look like those berries smell so good!


----------



## Care4all (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks all!

anyone know what the gray bird is...?


----------



## JW Frogen (Sep 15, 2009)

A very, very, very old senator from West Virginia?


----------



## JW Frogen (Sep 15, 2009)

I can't even remember writing that previous post.

God dam eldeberry wine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 15, 2009)

gray bird is a cat bird 


http://www.carolandfrank.com/catbird.jpg


----------



## JW Frogen (Sep 15, 2009)

Strolling, you are posting sexy tonight.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 15, 2009)

lol@fw...i post sexy all the time when discussing birds....


----------



## JW Frogen (Sep 15, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> lol@fw...i post sexy all the time when discussing birds....




Birds of paradise.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 15, 2010)

man oh man, i can not believe this was mid september....

I am looking at my elderberry tree and it has lost it's flowers already and the berries are starting to ripen and it is ONLY JULY....

We have been running a good 6 degrees above normal all year.....I suppose that is why they are ahead of schedule this year?


----------



## syrenn (Jul 15, 2010)

Great pics! I just love the word...elderburry...it rolls of the tongue and is amusing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 20, 2010)

We have a batch of youngerberries.......


----------

